# TPU's own 3D renders



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

well i was looking at my arsenal of rendering programs and i thought wait.....i remember a few ppl on TPU ahd render programs while i was flexing my card so i thought i know we have a wallpaper thread and i know we can go to devian art or cognative distortion but what about a thread dedicated to the artists of TPU? what about instead of other sites we make some of our own from our own users?..i think this would be really fun what we'll do is post what progs we have..what ones we used for the pic and then post the pic...then other ppl can download it if they wish..post their own or tell you what they'd like to see/change about your own...so ill start (i also figure we can help each other out show them how to use the program give pointers settings etc..)

*Please use this lay out when posting a picture list programs owned followed by the program used to make the picture followed by the picture.*

I have the following programs

Poser 7
Cinema 4D
Lightwave 9
3D StudioMax 9
Bryce 3d 6.1
Macromedia studio 8
Adobe Photoshop CS3
DAZ studio 6


this one was made with bryce.....im going to try and make the clouds and waves more defined but this is what i have so far....


View attachment 12479


*Free Programs* for those of us intrested

Maya 8.5 PLE (personal learning edition)
Terragen (scenery render)
Povray(like bryce)
Blender (like 3dsmax)
Gmax( like 3dsmax)
Gimp (like photoshop)
Paint.net(also like photoshop and gimp)
Coffeecup firestarter (makes flash films)
Wings 3D(3d render program like Terragen and 3dsmax)
http://www.daz3d.com/i.x/software/studio/-/ (Daz studio is like Poser its made by the same company that makes bryce. and they made it free in the newest release!)

*Guides/Plugins/Links*
Water guide for photoshop
Link for other free programs
3D rendering plugin for photoshop (CS3 only)
Pixel2life Amazing resource for all your tutorial and guide needs


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

You can render in 3D in photoshop?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

no...i was just stating what pro image manipulation progs i have.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

you should check out terragen 1 and 2 they're great for landscapes etc


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

I see.

Bring on the artworks then 

I already have a deviantart that I created a while back and itd be cool to see other peoples work. I need to start uploading my crap to deviantart I guess, since I only used it to get critique on one of my high school major works.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

ahh yes terragen i used to have that ill get it aain i liked working with it though i couldnt figure alot of it out.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

^ Yeah Terragen has a very steep learning curve, I joined the terragen group and they have tons of tips tutorials, and you can ask your own questions; So it makes the experience much easier.
Terragen 1 is much easier to get a result than with 2.

I need to get back to actually creating things


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

you should id love to see ppl's work iv seen some from the ppl here i know an old old member G.T. had a bunch of things fraxframe maya etc...including bryce his fractals were amazing i want to see some stuff from the ppl here...and why not? i mean our rigs are crazy insane good..its not like our cards would have a problem

i have an angled ocean shot its AA atm at 40% should be dnioe pretty quick

sneak peak this is were the magic happens


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

I used bryce all through high school and loved it. The same with poser. I was the person to go to on that. but that was about 5 years ago... lol.. and I've used rhyno on things also. Then done stuff with 3d studiomax... I love the stuff and love everything on the programs. really nice stuff you have there man!


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

On water reflections, this mightnt be a 3D landscape (constructed in PS) but I find this to be extremely realistic representation of water (and its reflections).

Check out the tutorial here - 
http://photoshopcontest.com/tutorials/26/displacement-water.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

you should get back into it i dont want to be the only one in this club....o and must i say this isnt limited to 3d renders per say but anybody with gorgeous photoshop work also!!


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

So are you creating a dev art of some description?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

not sure what your talking about...dev art like devian art? well klinda its kinda like the photoshop clubhouse really pretty pics but more geared to 3D render progs but not limited too and kinda like a support syndicate too we'll help each other with the progs settings etc....i know theirs a photoshop club house that could encompass this but i kinda wanted them to stay seperate as IMO they are diff.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

I've recently been doodling with Google Sketchup, lol


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> not sure what your talking about...dev art like devian art? well klinda its kinda like the photoshop clubhouse really pretty pics but more geared to 3D render progs but not limited too and kinda like a support syndicate too we'll help each other with the progs settings etc....i know theirs a photoshop club house that could encompass this but i kinda wanted them to stay seperate as IMO they are diff.



I was more referring to an off site thing.

Im not sure, but deviantart MAY (not sure) have some sort of area where you can create a "channel" for different users to post their art and comment on the art of others in that channel.

That would be a good idea IMO, since in a forum based sort of thing, the artworks will be lost within a whole pile of peoples posts. Whereas on another site the artworks would remain the central object of the clubhouse. 

Btw - PS Clubhouse has been dead for ages anyway, so they'd have to be seperate regardless LOL....I stopped using photoshop for a long while....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you should get back into it i dont want to be the only one in this club....o and must i say this isnt limited to 3d renders per say but anybody with gorgeous photoshop work also!!



Yeah I just might have to get the new stuff. I just haven't got into computers until a few months ago, and now i'm in the full swing of things!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

well i think ill leave this thread here for a time see what happens though id really like ppl to post work of theirs....i mean with any luck it will get stickied


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Question of interest, are any of the programs you mentioned free?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

I know bryce and poser was a grand or more each when i was in school.. don't know of any one else...
I got school credits to get those programs for free with my name only... Love reps that work for the school board! lol


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey! I'm Back you know 
oh ya, photoshop has an additional plugins for 3d rendering, it's available for CS3 Extended only.

the tutorial was nice, checking it out now.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 26, 2008)

Heres my first try of one with paint.net basically two layers with a cloud effect and ajustment of curves.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

that looks cool i like it kinda like its wet and idk it looks good like alot of peices of cloud getting thrown around because of a tornado but reall shiny and well defined.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 26, 2008)

i like it trip its pretty cool, i had a bunch of stuff, but i formatted the wrong hd and well you can figure out the rest :\, ill post some stuff once i find my jump drive 
i use mostly photoshop cs3, 3dsmax, ive used bryce a little bit, love using flash and dreamweaver to make sites and utterly retarded games


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

EXCELLENT!! i cant wait post away it would do nothing but please me in the extreme!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

I just recently downloaded Maya 8.5 PLE(free btw). gonna give it a whirl soon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

oo you should link it up i mgiht give maya free ago b4 i get the full version its would complete my collection which i worked damn hard ot get.

who is vewiwing this thread invisably? banjoman is that you? you have a team of rigs dont you? if not i know u have a good card you should give it a go


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 26, 2008)

i enjoy maya, its a great program, i think you will really enjoy it


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

solaris you should probably put a list of the free programs in the first post. That way people will be encouraged to download, create, and join our little community


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

have you ever tried to make faux 3d in Photoshop?

Scrizz man... i've been looking for you! YGPM.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i mean alot of us leave our rigs on all night well while you sleep put those mad sweet sli 8800's to use rendering something thousands of ppl would love as their background



you say it like the only thing to rendering is to tell the computer what you want it to do.

Im sure theres alot more creative need than that...correct?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok heres a new one sought of firey the fading at the bottom pisses me off but im working on it.







Using paint.net


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Ok heres a new one sought of firey the fading at the bottom pisses me off but im working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A funner way of doing flames is to actually incorporate it with something else. It adds a whole new level of depth to the fire, making it seem more volumetric, and it also influences a more realistic shape into the fire - more natural and less stereotypically defined.

Interestingly, flames are similar to smoke in the method of creation.
Clouds, transparency and varying hues over lots and lots of layers.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 26, 2008)

http://zilencio.dk/uploadet/218294844.jpg - I made this a few days ago when i was bored

http://zilencio.dk/uploadet/1189522260.jpg - and i made this last year i think..

Fell free to use em as wallpapers, they are both 1280:1024


----------



## Triprift (Feb 26, 2008)

Considering it was first time today trying to do them im pretty happy with what i came up with.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Considering it was first time today trying to do them im pretty happy with what i came up with.



Id have to agree with you there...it took me like 4 hours of experimentation one day to figure out how to pull it off properly in high resolution in different areas of an image. And now Ive forgotten it


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

wow thats awsome guys nice trip rift and thats pretty impressive Lillebror 

@ scrizz ya il modify my posts to include some free programs....here is one i let render all night...i like it a little better ill work on water later...im trying for cloud definition.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 26, 2008)

Hehe, Thanks Solaris  Im still a newb at Cinema 4d.. But im 100% self taught at it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Those two were just out of this world! I really would love to get the first one just as a wall paper! greta work man!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

just edited my first post ill continue to update it with usefull stuff though i think thats a really good start tell me waht you think..and remember post that art!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

In our school we where taught how to use painter then go into bryce render it, and go to photoshop for the rest. It was a pain in the butt, but it turned out pretty good.. just have to find some time and download everything again. And go to my high school to get the codes.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.pixel2life.com/ - thats an amazin site with lots and lots of tutorials to nearly everything 

Edit: A new render comming up in a few min


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> http://www.pixel2life.com/ - thats an amazin site with lots and lots of tutorials to nearly everything
> 
> Edit: A new render comming up in a few min



i cant wait!

i might try 1 or 2 more with bryce than ill try another prog maybe 3dsmax.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 26, 2008)

http://zilencio.dk/uploadet/1065168711.jpg -Its not even good


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

cool its more than i can do atm..i like the gloss effect on the floor with the raised texture look..good work


also can you put what program you used right above were you post the pic...and if you wouldnt mind could you directly upload the pic to this site?...when you post theirs a little box on your top right...just upload theuir...and when the pic with and when the path you typed with a pic tag around it shows up just copy and directly paste in the post and it will show


amazing work though i want to start on a diff prog...


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 26, 2008)

Was just trying out something on my site  Will upload my new pictures to tpu instead now on  All my pictures are made in Cinema 4d


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2008)

maybe you can help me with cinema 4D would u mind if you were my go to guy?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 26, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> http://zilencio.dk/uploadet/1065168711.jpg -Its not even good



looks pretty good to me Lillebror


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe you can help me with cinema 4D would u mind if you were my go to guy?



Sure, but im not that experienced with it


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

thats fine way better at it then me....for example...can you give me a step y step...on how your making that base?....the gloss and color?...youll have to do every step because im wicked in experianced..if i know how to replicate your pics though ill be able to figure out how to change it etc pretty easy i just need help with the learning curve..


EDIT w0ot!!! i figured out how to adjust water wave height...my pics should become better and better now im so exceited however with the new addition to complexity comes a few more hours added to render time.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

- Newest creation.. 

@Solaris: If you look at www.pixel2life.com, they have alot of tutorials about materials and advance render.. Thats how i learnt it  Just try every slider and see what it does =)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow thats amazing


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

+1 on that! looks sweet man!


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

Last one for today.. Its already 4 am 

Hope you guys like em


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2008)

ahhh now your just showing off just jk thats very impressive lb like the nature theme in the background.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

i like the moon effect in the background...its intresting how you got that manikin laying on the side of that hill did you have problems centering it? cinema 4D's object placer confuses me.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

It was hard to get the guy to lay on the hill.. so i just angled the cam a little, so you dont see him hovering


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2008)

We need more ppl showing off there creative stuff come on ppl.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

Triprift said:


> We need more ppl showing off there creative stuff come on ppl.



+1 on that guys


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Scrizz (Feb 27, 2008)

a quick terragen, quick photoshop color correction


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks great! =D


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 27, 2008)

Wings3d is another free 3d modeling program http://www.wings3d.com/
I like wings3d it's easy to use and make it do what you want it to.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

Was trying to see how those boole's worked - This is what i came up with after a few hours


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks Sweet! Want to make me a 1680x1050 one with a blue to light gray to orange diagonal color fade??? Pretty please?


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the orange\blue\gray mix is gonna look weird


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2008)

Another fine effort man.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

Another one!

C mon, guys 'n girls! We need to see what YOU can make 
Its getting a little lonely only with my pictures


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

i have to reinstall CS3 then ill render some up...but im ciked w0ot just got iti have to reinstall CS3 but im doing that atm after thatm ill render something up i cant wait this stuff is soooo cool i want to make a fractal but i need to read up on how.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

bryce 6.0 quick render







just did that to try refractions


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice! i actualy think that bryce makes better reflections than my settings in c4d :\


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

im gonna try another with a sphere...only over water the render might take a little longer since the dimond is going to refract and so is the water right now im rendering water to see what i like.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Nice! i actualy think that bryce makes better reflections than my settings in c4d :\



ya i use bryce as more of a wate/refraction tool its a little better than terragen...imo when it comes to this but terrains arent that great with bryce.


after this render is up i gonna try a shiny marble floor if i can with maybe a sphere or a glass statue.



if youd like me too show me what picture you want rerendered if i render it to small and ill rerender at a bigger rez.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll be able to get stuff running come this weekend! can't wait to relearn everything!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll be able to get stuff running come this weekend! can't wait to relearn everything!



heck yes i cant wait either looks like we have some amazing talent in here already!


here is that render

bryce 6.0 "dual Spheres"


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

It looks pretty nice man! Gives me more things to try out! and a good weekend to do it! 

Btw: really off topic...
<----- 2000 baby!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

have one coming up i call it Atlantis....needs a little adjustment after that ill include in this post the marble floor one i was gonna do

bryce 6.0 Atlantis test of water texture on other objects...and refective ness of water and orb.







bryce 6.0 reflective ness of diomond oblong(left) against modified sky marble and mother of pearl pyramid.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 28, 2008)

nice solaris I really like the first one, maybe adjusting contrast would make the image stand out better.
I'm personally a terragen man myself.
Wings3d + a renderer is the way for me


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

you mean of the terrain itself? i can do that would you like me to render it up?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, all these home made pics are really kool. I have been inspired to atempt to  create some of my own work but I havn't the slightest idea of how to use the program. I am trying to use Bryce 6 to make some kool stuff, so far all I have manged to do is this...






Any tips or advice?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

ya im self teaching bryce 6 to myself ill work on the others later..could you host them on tpou? because my system is under "software construcion atm i dont have flash installed as a plugin so i cant veiw them but i might be able to help you out...and thnx for the comment..but you should most deff post here we could use all the art we can..i know some of the comments here and pictures here have helped me get new ideas and creat diff things..imo if you look from the first page to know i know my pics have been improving


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya im self teaching bryce 6 to myself ill work on the others later..could you host them on tpou? because my system is under "software construcion atm i dont have flash installed as a plugin so i cant veiw them but i might be able to help you out...and thnx for the comment..but you should most deff post here we could use all the art we can..i know some of the comments here and pictures here have helped me get new ideas and creat diff things..imo if you look from the first page to know i know my pics have been improving



Ah thanks, well I have added some lighting and a tree to that pic you see there lol. I'll get more complicated as soon as I figure it out as well. Thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

i think your doing good so far...try adjusting the terrain texture and adding one to the pyramid...you can do this by clicking on the terrain or the pyramid any object really and on the side youll see a little bar the bar has an "m" button click that and it will bring you to the materials menu were you can change textures and things like reflection transparency etc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

bryce 6.0







i made "atlantis" a little more defined


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 28, 2008)

better there Solaris,

would you like to live here:


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

heck yes....do you want to run me through how you get that water detail level i cant seem to get it mine look flat and non reflective..

would you like me to make the terrain more visable?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't want the focus to be on the terrain,
btw I haven't even touched the water settings yet(this is the Terragen1 default).
I actually want the water to be a little calmer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

so you think its good as it is? good i like it better here...but ya the focus really wasnt supposed to be on the terrain it was all supposed to be soft and refelctive as equal as possible so you paid more attention to the whole image rather than an indavidual object.


my water your yours?


----------



## Duxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Good looking stuff guys, i used to be pretty hardcore into PS, havent touched it in awhile though.  Curious as to know what program you use lillebror.  thnx


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 28, 2008)

my image is ok, needs some adjusting n stuff.

my water your yours?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

he's using cinema4D...lol he's my go to guy i have it to...but i havent played around enough with it to understand much yet.


@scrizz do you want my water to be calmer?..i guess i could do that...it may be hard without changing the water type though...but i think i can do it...it will take me a couple full renders to get it right though...as i wont know how it comes out till all the AA has been put in place.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 28, 2008)

Just installed blender again... I'm out for the night.. bb


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

c ya dude.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 28, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Good looking stuff guys, i used to be pretty hardcore into PS, havent touched it in awhile though.  Curious as to know what program you use lillebror.  thnx



Im using Cinema 4D =)

Btw! If you want that TPU 'Wallpaper' in a custom resolution, just pm me =)


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow, all these home made pics are really kool. I have been inspired to atempt to  create some of my own work but I havn't the slightest idea of how to use the program. I am trying to use Bryce 6 to make some kool stuff, so far all I have manged to do is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't help but think of the Dark Side of the Moon cover. lol 

http://www.sorouche.com/journal/uploads/entries/DarkSideoftheMoon.jpg

very nice work 

- Christine


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 28, 2008)

lol i need to add stuff to my deviantart page
http://scrizz.deviantart.com/


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 28, 2008)

First time trying to actualy make something usefull  Started to model my mobile phone, but ended up with a iphone looking device =D It needs alot of tweaks and stuff to look decent, cause the screen and the button thingy is actualy flying :\


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

thats cool. im going to try to make something more lifelike...but first ancient ruins.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 28, 2008)

If you want the scene file, you can have it  Just Pm me


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 29, 2008)

Newest creation!

Anyway, i wont be home until sunday.. Have fun guys


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

That sought of reminds me of stone henge well done.


----------



## Lillebror (Feb 29, 2008)

haha, im really to tired now!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 29, 2008)

lol ipods are evil.

something i had made with google sketchup(free)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

hey guys here are a couple i made i think their all right

Bryce 6.0 for all of these.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2008)

what do you guys think?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2008)

needs grass lol

great stuff


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 2, 2008)

@Solaris17 - The first picture looks like its made of paper! kinda cool


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey thanks man ill make more


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 21, 2008)

does anyone have anything new?


----------



## warup89 (Jun 21, 2008)

cool threat, anyways i work as a 3d-animator here in Orlando and i mostly make machinery and photo realistic models. Here  are some of my "side projects".

*all done in "Cinema 4D"

decoration egg:





walker robot [incomplete]:





TF2 custom sentry:





and some abstarct work [my name]


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 21, 2008)

holy cow nice
maybe I should drive up to orlando and learn from teh mastah


----------



## warup89 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well i finally finished my Ed 209 , i just gotta work on some small detail now.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 2, 2008)

wow that's really sweet looking!
excellent work


----------



## selway89 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well duno if this falls into the topic but heres a model jeep i did with ProDesktop 8 (the education version of ProEngineer) for college 2 years ago. It was mainly an exercise to gain experience with the program before starting on project work. So the program is designed around accuracy with making bolts screws etc.
But really looking forward to doing propper 3d modelling for games at uni next year.









I did have all the parts in the British standard for component/part drawings but lost it.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 4, 2008)

wow you guys are great.

Robocop.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2008)

man i cant wait to addsome more my main rig is down atmthough....not sure this mobility radeon two hundred with borken number keys could do it in any kind of time lol


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 5, 2008)

lol borken number keys lol


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 26, 2008)

Hasent ben much going on in this topic for a while, so here is some stuff i made a few weeks ago


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 27, 2008)

I really like the green thing.
What program are you using for that?


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Cinema 4d  That green thing was a little experiment with the hair plugin.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 27, 2008)

here is my project
http://www.zombiepanic.org/forums/showthread.php?t=10070

Programms using
jasic PSP 9
Valve hammer editor
Source engine
Zombi panic A half-life 2 mod 
3ds max
Milkshape
VTFedite
Crazybump
Wprime


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive startet a little personal project where im building a hovercraft  A real Remote controlled hovercraft  First i drew a really really bad sketch on some paper, and then decided to try to make one in 3d  This is just a 'fun' render i made while setting up my render engine


----------



## EviLZeD (Aug 18, 2008)

this is my second model i even made back when i used to  it was based on this http://www.berettaweb.com/armi/87 target.htm my models were mostly for css thats why there all weapons 





some of my other models


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats some nice weapons there, EviLZeD!


----------



## EviLZeD (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks i got a few more i might upload them later


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow those are nice.
I need to find some time to play with 3d modelling.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 18, 2008)

I forgot about this thread

the weapon ones are fantastic EZ


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 18, 2008)

hey anny one here in the mood to model me a pack of books that i can use on my map project?  pm me if ur intersted


----------



## selway89 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well this is what iv been working on in 3ds Max 2008 for university project.
Let me know what people think. Never used 3ds before so has been a learning curve.














Took over 12 hours to render these 4 images at 4096x1862 resolution. Mental Ray render engine used.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job, dude!  But you really need a render server if it takes that long for those images


----------



## selway89 (Jan 13, 2009)

I know lol, could have rendered them on the network in the uni labs but they use crappy p4 machines.
Course mates cant believe how long it takes lol, theres takes 3mins to render. Maybe i shouldn't have used mental ray 
Got one more image to render for submission.


----------



## Exavier (Jan 13, 2009)

I have two Quadro FX4600 on their way to me...silly dell marking the price wrong 
will see how helpful they are in renders when I get them
keep you all informed


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Exavier said:


> I have two Quadro FX4600 on their way to me...silly dell marking the price wrong
> will see how helpful they are in renders when I get them
> keep you all informed



dude yes please tell us how it goes and how well they perform..i personally simply render on my geforce cards they do amazing and are incredably quick..im wondering how much the optimizaions matter.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 14, 2009)

I still wonder how you people render with your graphics cards? Cause there are no known render programs out there, that renders with the gfx card.


----------



## Binge (Jan 14, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> I still wonder how you people render with your graphics cards? Cause there are no known render programs out there, that renders with the gfx card.



 you are half correct.

anyway, my sig and avatar were both done in ZBrush.  I could put up some full sized images if anyone is interested.


----------



## selway89 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> I still wonder how you people render with your graphics cards? Cause there are no known render programs out there, that renders with the gfx card.



Actually I wouldn't mind either. I know 3ds Max runs in DirectX mode when in the actual program. But I have no idea if it is taking advantage of my 2900XT when I render an image out.

Judging by the time it took to render my high res images id say it wasnt


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 14, 2009)

A render program, from what i know, is only using the cpu - the more cores, the more threads it can have. But some people keep telling me that, the better gpu, the faster its gonna render. From what i know, the gpu's only job is the viewpoint thingy.


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 14, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Actually I wouldn't mind either. I know 3ds Max runs in DirectX mode when in the actual program. But I have no idea if it is taking advantage of my 2900XT when I render an image out.
> 
> Judging by the time it took to render my high res images id say it wasnt



http://www.the3dstudio.com/product_details.aspx?id_product=15347 THERES A GPU RENDER proam een it a long time a go ,  quadro cards will not make 3dsmax render faster ,but if you have a cad program  you will be able to handle millions of polys. any way heres a render of a p90 , for a crysis mod -Noname island 2 i am a modeler /texturer though am still learning texturing.






[/URL][/IMG].

you can check the mod out on moddb or crymod.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont really belive in that link - its dated back from 2006! And when programs like maya, 3ds max and cinema 4d dosent have it yet, i wouldent think a plugin way back from 2006 would have it.


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> I dont really belive in that link - its dated back from 2006! And when programs like maya, 3ds max and cinema 4d dosent have it yet, i wouldent think a plugin way back from 2006 would have it.



well belive this http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...elerated+rendering+software&btnG=Search&meta= and this http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gelato-2-free,2693.html


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 15, 2009)

Gelato isent of any use - its not as fast as they said. If it aint faster than the cpu, then its kinda useless 

And Gpu Accelerated rendering software can also be programs like CAD, but thats just not the same.

Taken from the Gelato faq:


> *How can a GPU deliver photorealistic graphics on hardware?*
> Gelato is a hybrid, GPU/CPU renderer. Gelato never compromises on image-quality in favor of faster performance, so what cannot be executed on the GPU is done in software on the CPU. This enables clients to use the GPU to render the most beautiful, highest resolution, and complex scenes significantly faster than CPU-only renderers.



So it only uses the gpu for some stuff.

Oh, and gelato hasent ben updatedsince 2006


----------



## Polarman (Jan 15, 2009)

I remeber using Bryce yeaarrrrsss ago! It use to take half a day to make one render (pentium 200). I still have a book on it.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow I started using terragen and I'm addicted. Partly because my gpu can't play anything apart from microsoft calculator. Another thing that is great is that I can use it to make wallpapers  Cheers solaris for this thread.


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2009)

What the f*** is Binge thinking???


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> A render program, from what i know, is only using the cpu - the more cores, the more threads it can have. But some people keep telling me that, the better gpu, the faster its gonna render. From what i know, the gpu's only job is the viewpoint thingy.



untrue i do bealive in 3dsmax and i can say for sure in bryce that GPU's are used to render.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Wow I started using terragen and I'm addicted. Partly because my gpu can't play anything apart from microsoft calculator. Another thing that is great is that I can use it to make wallpapers  Cheers solaris for this thread.



thank you


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

This is the evolution of one of my drawings on terragen. At one point I made the island from crysis and it looked amazing and I only saved the water  and not the actual islands.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> untrue i do bealive in 3dsmax and i can say for sure in bryce that GPU's are used to render.



I really have to get some hard evidence of that - ive ben talking with some of the guys behind Cinema 4d, and they all denie that there is any other render programs that uses the gpu, other than gelato. They dont know if some small company has made it, but neither maya, 3ds max nor cinema 4d, uses the gpu for any other thing than the viewport.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> I really have to get some hard evidence of that - ive ben talking with some of the guys behind Cinema 4d, and they all denie that there is any other render programs that uses the gpu, other than gelato. They dont know if some small company has made it, but neither maya, 3ds max nor cinema 4d, uses the gpu for any other thing than the viewport.



intresting ill look at it


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> This is the evolution of one of my drawings on terragen. At one point I made the island from crysis and it looked amazing and I only saved the water  and not the actual islands.



those are awsome i never figured out thewater in terragen ill have to play with it some more when i get my system back from rma


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> those are awsome i never figured out thewater in terragen ill have to play with it some more when i get my system back from rma



I dunno if it uses the gpu to render them but it took me 8 hours to render one yesterday and if it uses the cpu it only uses one .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I dunno if it uses the gpu to render them but it took me 8 hours to render one yesterday and if it uses the cpu it only uses one .



terragn deff doesnt its all cpu. im jealous of the water though crazy jealous ever time i try i get no waves and no deffinition it just ends up looking like blue ground with curves when it touches the mountains.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> terragn deff doesnt its all cpu.



Even worse its only one core


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Even worse its only one core



really? man thats rough expecially at high rez's and high detail.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> really? man thats rough expecially at high rez's and high detail.



Exactly, It would be excellent if it used at least 4 cores or my gpu.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Exactly, It would be excellent if it used at least 4 cores or my gpu.



hmmm have you tried manually editing the cores the process uses? it might make it faster....its cheap and doesnt beat native multithreading but at least it could be an option


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hmmm have you tried manually editing the cores the process uses? it might make it faster....its cheap and doesnt beat native multithreading but at least it could be an option



What do you mean, Like in task manager manually setting cores because that doesn't work it only sits at 25 percent usage.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What do you mean, Like in task manager manually setting cores because that doesn't work it only sits at 25 percent usage.



ya thats what i ment in task manager set it up so that process uses core 1-4


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ya thats what i ment in task manager set it up so that process uses core 1-4



Still stays at 25% usage.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 16, 2009)

try terragen 2


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 16, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> try terragen 2



How do I get that ? I didn't think it was out yet.


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2009)

It's only a matter of time before my minions are strong enough to take on Gumby!


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2009)

Double posting AWAY!!!


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 18, 2009)

That is nice, Binge! Wish i could make stuff like that


----------



## Binge (Jan 18, 2009)

There's a great series of video tutorials by a guy named Jason Welsh.  He teaches all kinds of programs and does a lot of practical work, like how to organize a workflow etc etc.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 22, 2009)

I was kinda bored tonight, so i made this.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry for the doubble post, but i just made another


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2009)

that looks mazing what prog? cinema 4d? that looks like cinema 4d by the background


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, i only use cinema 4d.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> How do I get that ? I didn't think it was out yet.



http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/tg2/tg2tp/index.html


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

I know this S*** is boring but bear with me... no butts about it!


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2009)

squaaaakkkkk


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> squaaaakkkkk



Ahahahahahahhahaahha!!! that made me laugh sooo hard!


----------



## Binge (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## selway89 (Sep 14, 2009)

I know this thread is old and probably dead, but wanted to show off what I'v been working on this summer doing the odd hour or 2 every couple of weeks. Its a Toyota Supra 3.0 GT model. Overall very pleased with the progress. Thoughts and suggestions welcome.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 14, 2009)

Damn, Looking Good!! , have you tryed Alias?

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=12268463


----------



## selway89 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nah I havent, downloading trail now! If it makes it easier then I'll deffo look into it. Iv been doing this only by vertex modelling which is abit of a lengthy process.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 14, 2009)

where did u learn?
must tell me, pls?


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 14, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Nah I havent, downloading trail now! If it makes it easier then I'll deffo look into it. Iv been doing this only by vertex modelling which is abit of a lengthy process.



I think you'll like it  

What version are you downloading? Design, Studio or Automotive?


----------



## selway89 (Sep 14, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> where did u learn?
> must tell me, pls?



Well I learnt pro desktop at school which is the education version of pro engineer. 
Now I'm at university I started with 3dsMax and started looking through tutorials and info from my lecturers. I have done the 3d island already in this thread and an animated head (which iv lost after my hard drive failed) I'd say get the trail version and look through the built in tutorials and others on the web, you will find other ways to do things and experiment.



troyrae360 said:


> I think you'll like it
> 
> What version are you downloading? Design, Studio or Automotive?





And not sure which version, it looked they all linked to the same exe installer. Not at my pc ATM so can't say. Thanks for the link though!


----------



## Lillebror (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesomely nice car, your making!


----------



## selway89 (Sep 14, 2009)

Installed that program and it looks very complex, thought it would be similar to 3dsMax and Maya but the interface is completely different.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone know if i can get 3ds max to use my GPS's to help render ect?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

workin on this one. im looking to try and make an aerial view with good water effects. its proving to be more difficult then i thought but im going to keep at it

bryce 6.1


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> workin on this one. im looking to try and make an aerial view with good water effects. its proving to be more difficult then i thought but im going to keep at it
> 
> Looking good!! wish i could do that, here's is my last render


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Solaris17 said:
> 
> 
> > workin on this one. im looking to try and make an aerial view with good water effects. its proving to be more difficult then i thought but im going to keep at it
> ...


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> troyrae360 said:
> 
> 
> > see thats rediculous i cant do stuff like that. thats really good.
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

i agree it would be awesome to see it finished. i think my next project is fractals in lightwave or ill do abstracts in cinema 4D i have 3DS2010 now and ugh i dont want to tackle that program


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 9, 2009)

wow u guys are good!
i can't quite get texturing and rendering and stuff..


low poly cam?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

poly count?i dont have poly cam in this prog


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

quick, someone else render somthing!! i wanna see more


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

ill find how many polys in a sec


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> poly count?i dont have poly cam in this prog



no i mean Troy's render


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> no i mean Troy's render



ahh sorry


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> no i mean Troy's render



Lol, im not exactley sure what a low poly cam is  I've still got alot to learn


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 9, 2009)

lol troy, I meant that your render is low poly

here's some of my stuff
not good by any means lol
the case i did in google sketchup lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> lol troy, I meant that your render is low poly
> 
> here's some of my stuff
> not good by any means lol
> ...



i really do envy your skills in terragen


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Heres one I done a while ago LOL


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Heres one I done a while ago LOL
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/TPU5.jpg



wow what was that in? 3DS?


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> wow what was that in? 3DS?



Yup 3ds , I done a couple of variations of that one but can't remember what thread i posted them on


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 9, 2009)

I've used this program called Wings3d i like it!
and it's free!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

what do you think of the wave effects? i wanted a more realistic "ocean"


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

looks good, I can see youll have that looking perfect soon


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Found my other ones I did EnergyFX gave me the idea http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104559


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> I've used this program called Wings3d i like it!
> and it's free!!!



Just looked up wing3d looks quite good, is it easy to use?

have you tryed blender? thats another free one.


Sorry for the Triple post Lol


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah wings is extremely easy to use
much much easier than the others for modeling.

now you might want to export it to another program for rendering


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> yeah wings is extremely easy to use
> much much easier than the others for modeling.
> 
> now you might want to export it to another program for rendering



thats what i was thinking, i noticed that it has an option to export in 3ds file type.

I might have to give it a go


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

tried some metallics








this is at a dusk sun position (my attempt) with super fine AA


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice, I recon i like the one you posted first (the one with the green water) looks the best


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Nice, I recon i like the one you posted first (the one with the green water) looks the best



thanks man ill work on that one some more. i was trying diff view points and lighting levels.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks man ill work on that one some more. i was trying diff view points and lighting levels.



You must be loving that i7 for rendering  I really should save up for a decent quad


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> You must be loving that i7 for rendering  I really should save up for a decent quad



it turned my 1 to 5 1/2hr renders from my dual cores to

13min MAX  less than a min at the resolution iv been posting up


----------



## selway89 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey guys. Looking good!
Havent done anything on the car as yet. Been too busy with University stuff 
although I have been modelling. Been working on my first human character, its not great it has its flaws. But I've got him doing a run cycle; some problems with vert weights.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjGgA5ApF0A

Iv attached the video so you can slow it down and run it on repeat if you fancy taking a look.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Hey guys. Looking good!
> Havent done anything on the car as yet. Been too busy with University stuff
> although I have been modelling. Been working on my first human character, its not great it has its flaws. But I've got him doing a run cycle; some problems with vert weights.
> 
> ...



are you using 3ds for him? if you are and can get your hands on it id try poser. i have version 7 and its really easy on animation and stuff.


----------



## selway89 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ill definitely take a look at it. And yes it is 3dsMax 2010. Its my first full character, iv done animation before and skinning, just needs bit of cleaning up. Although a better model would help there.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

hey dude im not saying change but you might be intrested in this

http://www.daz3d.com/i.x/software/studio/-/

daz studio is like poser but its made by the same company that makes bryce (the program i use for terrains) only this is stricktly used for character models and animation and the newest version they made free


----------



## selway89 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow looks pretty darn good. I took a look at Zbrush but havent fathamed how to work that one yet either lol. My major project at university will be looking at comparing 2 game engines for machinima so there maybe more modelling programs to look at.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

really rough render i did. character on a beach backdrop with some random vollyball sprite i found. no shadows and 0 proper lighting. this was done in DAZ studio 3


----------



## selway89 (Nov 9, 2009)

How long did that take you? Looks pretty darn good! Detail on the model looks very high.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

selway89 said:


> How long did that take you? Looks pretty darn good! Detail on the model looks very high.



hey thanks a bunch man 

well positioning was the hardest part the render itself took me a few seconds. but i threw all of this together in like 45min or so.


----------



## selway89 (Nov 9, 2009)

45mins!!! not bad at all. and not surprised with an i7


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 9, 2009)

hmm 3d renders i dont do alot of finished renders but i do tend to character modeling and texturing maybe ill fire up zbrush and the transpose tool and have a little fun ill have reinstall everything tho ...

maya 2008 zbrush 3.1 mudbox 2009 etc but it should be worth it  nice work with the waves if u can try and differentiate the waves right now they appear way to uniform ^_^ and a tad bit to blue try turn the color to a blueish grey with a blue reflection quality  that should give it a deeper ocean feel.

also depending on the app use photoshops DDS plugin and make a cloud map with a few random layers pop in and generate a displacement map and then add it to the shader if you know how 

it should break up the waves a bit and create less of a repeated wave formation hope that gives you a few ideas

for the moment till i reinstall things heres some of my work / renders

http://rlemar.deviantart.com/


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

3d render low pass low AA







tooned







orig 3d render







same girl diff arm position and swat gear


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm 3d renders i dont do alot of finished renders but i do tend to character modeling and texturing maybe ill fire up zbrush and the transpose tool and have a little fun ill have reinstall everything tho ...
> 
> maya 2008 zbrush 3.1 mudbox 2009 etc but it should be worth it  nice work with the waves if u can try and differentiate the waves right now they appear way to uniform ^_^ and a tad bit to blue try turn the color to a blueish grey with a blue reflection quality  that should give it a deeper ocean feel.
> 
> ...



thanks for the tips man welcome!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2009)

I lol'd







and tooned


----------



## selway89 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm I cant get the installer for Daz studio 3 to run on Server 2008 R2


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Hmm I cant get the installer for Daz studio 3 to run on Server 2008 R2



im running 7? and i had it on vista both x64...i wionder how diff they oculd be  you have to though  its wicked fun try compatability mode?


----------



## selway89 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tried that, tried changing the registry key that defines the product type from "ServerNT" to "WinNT" which worked for live messenger. CPU usage goes up a tad and then it doesnt do anything. Bah humbug!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

selway89 said:


> Tried that, tried changing the registry key that defines the product type from "ServerNT" to "WinNT" which worked for live messenger. CPU usage goes up a tad and then it doesnt do anything. Bah humbug!



NOOOOOO


----------



## selway89 (Nov 10, 2009)

Restart didn't help either. It pops up in task manager and then goes. 
Even tried changing the file extension to rar zip msi etc to see if i can get the contents out, but no luck there either.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091109/heli.jpg



dude looks like its going to be awesome when its finished! thank for posting bro


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 10, 2009)

thx, hopefully I'll actually finish a model lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> thx, hopefully I'll actually finish a model lol



doooo it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2009)

very very old image circa 2006 lol enjoy

all modeling done in maya 8 using Nurbs surfaces


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs39/f/2008/356/e/d/1966gto_by_rlemar.jpg
> 
> very very old image circa 2006 lol enjoy
> 
> all modeling done in maya 8 using Nurbs surfaces



that isnt bad at all for an old render i like the water effects 

(As you can tell im a water junkie. i also like hair too )


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2009)

yea it was my first project using nurbs which are always smooth but far harder to control compared to polygons.  And the water effect is okay at best it was a quick and dirty method since i spent the entire class playing Unreal Tournament lan with buddies in the back corner so i slapped it together so i would fail haha still u can see the errors on the chrome as i used mayas defauly crome shader the lights i messed up on the bottom right u can also see a render error with the shadow map above the front right wheel lol 







character is from 2007 early 2008 never finished it thats the low poly with normal mapping etc


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 11, 2009)

nice

so has anyone else actually used Wings3d?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2009)

i have not altho ive heard that its a decent all around program and it dosent break the bank like the big name apps namely Maya 3dsmax XSI etc


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 24, 2009)

Not the best but just mucking round with bitmaps and displacement, 






Working on a couple more versions of this and will add them soon


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Not the best but just mucking round with bitmaps and displacement,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091123/1.jpg
> 
> Working on a couple more versions of this and will add them soon



how do you even do that kind of stuff?


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> how do you even do that kind of stuff?



I think you have a fair idea, infact I should be asking how you do your's i recon your way more advanced!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 24, 2009)

nice work with the image planes etc try moving the light a bit further behind the sphere  and give it a slight top down angle to it brushes the side and top more then it is now that way it will better match your image planes / skybox w/e  hope that helps ya get it a bit closer also in order to make the image a bit darker try creating a light that has a negative value and it should suck light away to give more contrast


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 24, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nice work with the image planes etc try moving the light a bit further behind the sphere  and give it a slight top down angle to it brushes the side and top more then it is now that way it will better match your image planes / skybox w/e  hope that helps ya get it a bit closer also in order to make the image a bit darker try creating a light that has a negative value and it should suck light away to give more contrast



Ill move the light now  stay tuned for render (it takes a while on this old duel core)


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 24, 2009)

eagerly awaiting


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 24, 2009)

lol no worries on wait man im used to 100k poly models being subivided into the 50mill polygon range for sculpting in mudbox im used to crawling along and with long renders haha


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well its finished, I dont like it as much as the first, o well theres always tomorrow.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Well its finished, I dont like it as much as the first, o well theres always tomorrow.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/2.jpg



it still looks good but lighting is always tricky it matters more than the object being rendered imo. As it makes or breaks the look. youll get it though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 24, 2009)

light needs its intensity dropped also try and move it a tad further back and up that image plan has a bright spot thus most light would come from that direction also try and chance the light to match the color around it also if u know how tweak the ambiet color to better reflect ur image choice you have the right ideas you have entered the dreaded it looks good phase but how can i make it better and thats where trial and error comes in


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 24, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> light needs its intensity dropped also try and move it a tad further back and up that image plan has a bright spot thus most light would come from that direction also try and chance the light to match the color around it also if u know how tweak the ambiet color to better reflect ur image choice you have the right ideas you have entered the dreaded it looks good phase but how can i make it better and thats where trial and error comes in



Trial and error is what its all about for me at this stage, it seems so easy to have somthing almost right then mess the whole thing up, lol



Solaris17 said:


> it still looks good but lighting is always tricky it matters more than the object being rendered imo. As it makes or breaks the look. youll get it though.



Yup, lighting is where its at imo 



Scrizz said:


> eagerly awaiting



Same, hows the chopper going?

have you guys done any latley?


----------



## selway89 (Nov 26, 2009)

Quick update. Not a great bit further but its getting there slowly.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 26, 2009)

looking real good,


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 26, 2009)

easier way to model that is to use proper edge loops in the geometry im seeing some weird edgeloops and those cause shading errors as far as looks go its coming along nicely once u get further along and get better and faster at it start looking into edgeflow and edgelooping for better form. anyway great work so far


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guys, noone's been posting any renders this week 

So......

I came up with a little idea, I've made what I call the TPU Gallery, What i've done is grabbed a coupple of your renders (and a coupple of mine) , built frames for them and hung them up in the gallery.

Any way Id like it to be known that the picture of the Island on the far left is *Solaris's* and the picture of the human model on the left hand wall is by *Crazyeyesreaper*
So *thanks* guys, and if you have any problem with them being in this model please tell me and i will remove them immeaditley 

If you anyone has any suggestions please feel free to comment, I would like this model to be an ongoing progect for all of us to enjoy, and would like to keep adding to it, so if you have a model or render you would like to be added into it feel free to ask.

I will upload the pic in 5 min enjoy


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

feel free to use my work however u want its already on deviant art etc long as credits given where its do i have no issues at all


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> feel free to use my work however u want its already on deviant art etc long as credits given where its do i have no issues at all



cool thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2009)

np bro. i havent been posting cause my main rig is done. catastrophic failure. mobo ram cpu teh fuxored. and no $$ to RMA so im on the laptop.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

and me ive had alot of trouble getting Maya 2009 working properly its hating my ati 5850s in crossfire waiting on drivers to mature at the moment altho mudbox works like a champ at 50mill polygons in realtime sculpting


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> np bro. i havent been posting cause my main rig is done. catastrophic failure. mobo ram cpu teh fuxored. and no $$ to RMA so im on the laptop.



NOOOOO!!! Thats real bad news  we need you modeling and rendering ASAP


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm currentley rendering another more high qual/realistic version of it but its gonna take a few hours on this computer, so stay tuned


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 3, 2009)

seeing that i think when my winter work period is over im going to do a new character model from the ground up and ill probably go over the top with a female character this time in the typical hyper sexualized way every game babe is created lol


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 3, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> seeing that i think when my winter work period is over im going to do a new character model from the ground up and ill probably go over the top with a female character this time in the typical hyper sexualized way every game babe is created lol



sounds good, i still havet attemped to create a person yet, but i will soon


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 4, 2009)

shame I haven't had some time to finish my project

I like the idea Troy


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 4, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> shame I haven't had some time to finish my project
> 
> I like the idea Troy



Thanks, I'll save a spot on the wall for when your project is finished 

So have you been working on it latley, how much have you done?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2009)

wow that is super epic awesome GJ


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow terragen 2 is out and it supports 8 threads  This will be fun and some advanced ray tracing features  will get some pictures soon.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> wow that is super epic awesome GJ



Thanks, Im re-rendering it so it should look abit more photorealistic, but its taking a very long time!! if it dosn't finish in the next 3 hours im gonna have to count my losses and shut it down.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Messing about with ray tracing and refective shaders. Just a test and not a polished product.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Messing about with ray tracing and refective shaders. Just a test and not a polished product.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/Capture003403.jpg



Nice, looks like wet beach sand if you cover the top half of the picture, looks cool,

Is that the free version on terragen 2?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Nice, looks like wet beach sand if you cover the top half of the picture, looks cool,
> 
> Is that the free version on terragen 2?



Nah it's not free.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like mud or clay mountains to me


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Nah it's not free.



How much dose it cost? I spotted that they have a free non commercial version


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah I haven't even given it a proper texture. Damn I can't even get half decent waves. Also it takes fecking ages to render even using 8 threads at 4ghz. 

The price is $299 but I got it for about ~£70 because I pre-ordered it and had terragen one.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah I haven't even given it a proper texture. Damn I can't even get half decent waves. Also it takes fecking ages to render even using 8 threads at 4ghz.
> 
> The price is $299 but I got it for about ~£70 because I pre-ordered it and had terragen one.



Not a bad price, I might have to try the free version, I think any raytacing takes a long time, my render that im currentley doing has been rendering for 6 hours now!! , do you have access to any other computers? you might be able to set them up as a small render farm?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I've got a X2 6000 and a n270 which I doubt would be much help. Cool idea though.


----------



## Espera (Dec 4, 2009)

Tiny desk I built to do my work






From what I hear of others, my LCD monitors must not be color corrected or something. I think one monitor is green/yellow and the other is more blue so my renders may look right to me but not to you guys. 


I use XSI 5.0 and Photoshop CS

XSI sometimes crashes when i try to do ambient occlusion maps so I render that with "Xnormal" instead.

oh and a short clip of Phaeton, from EXO Squad. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkZ8uhELdnk

I lost all his textures for the head so I'm in the process of redoing them.

another face, this time a Kilrathi Female from Wing Commander. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAnO4TTWkKM


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd kill to be able to make models like that.


----------



## troyrae360 (Dec 4, 2009)

Espera said:


> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/Wendy_girl/faceoff2.jpg
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/Wendy_girl/brg01-1.jpg
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/Wendy_girl/Previewrtrd.jpg
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/Wendy_girl/resolute_new01copy.jpg
> ...



Awsum stuff!! and welcome to TPU


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 4, 2009)

very nice Espera
very nice indeed


----------



## Espera (Dec 6, 2009)

Not as good as my original textures were but I wanted to show you this in a larger image.
I dunno why but photobucket must save and resave my images slowly degrading the quality of the jpg files.










so you can see the wiremesh

This is pretty low poly for a head, I just upped the subdivision level.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 6, 2009)

dude that's sick


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 6, 2009)

nice wireframe a few areas need a bit more work but otherwise its nice and clean without random tris and ngons so thumbs up man


----------



## Espera (Dec 6, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nice wireframe a few areas need a bit more work but otherwise its nice and clean without random tris and ngons so thumbs up man



Thanks 



If anyone wants to try this:

Cubic Mapping a Sphere.

Basically you cubic map a cube then blow the cube up and smooth it to make a sphere.
The end result is actually quite nice. I do not take any credit for this though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2009)

Espera said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 1, 2010)

well i took my female mesh into mudbox 2010 gave it a once over and upped the base poly count from 13k to 4mill exported out my Ambient occlusion normal and displacment maps id show how it turned out but the mesh isnt exactly child friendly so ill update you all a bit later when its not so well nude haha


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 1, 2010)

can't wait for the update


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 1, 2010)

edited for child safety 

This is the high rez mesh in Mudbox for normal map scultping mesh is 4163098 polygons or 4.16mill

base mesh that the normal map Ambient Occlusion map and displacement map is 13k roughly depending on variation 

small edit poly counts are in quads so in terms of triangles thats dbl so 8mill + high rez lol


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 9, 2010)

Im experimenting a little with a plugin called "Destruction" for Maxon Cinema 4d.

Im using a homemade hdri picture, to generate the light.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 12, 2010)

Drew this a few months back for school 




Made with Rhino3D


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

alright so i got bored and i ahem started working on a Monster Truck no idea when ill finish it as i am planning on doing the tubular chassis engine suspension etc and the tires i have NO frigging idea how im gonna get that to work right but anyways its on the drawing bored as something different


----------



## Espera (Feb 14, 2010)

Lillebror said:


> Im experimenting a little with a plugin called "Destruction" for Maxon Cinema 4d.
> 
> Im using a homemade hdri picture, to generate the light.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/Cube.jpg



Nice render, looks like a useful plugin 




Here is more work for EXO Squad

The Neosapien Y-Wing
Still a work in progress


















used these as reference






A big mistake on my part was trying to draw out front side and top views of this model to work from. It didn't work.
I instead chose to make each part of the model separately based on the above screen shots, then scale them till they matched each-other.





as for the remodeling of Phaeton, I'm a bit behind.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2010)

very nice


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 14, 2010)

Espera said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have that image in a larger res? it would make a great screen saver


----------



## Espera (Feb 15, 2010)

I didn't render that out very large, but I'll see if I still have that scene saved on my computer and do a larger render.


----------



## Espera (Feb 22, 2010)

Well here is the toon shaded version Comped in with a background from the series.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2010)

thats pretty sweet bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Espera that's some sweet work! Thx for sharing.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 23, 2010)

definitely good stuff


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Work espera 
Im working on a little gem myself  
Its taking forever to render though,
so heres a litle snip of what has rendered: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ill post full pic as soon as its done rendering


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2010)

Heres a couple of renders i've done using caustic generators, unfortunitley I saved the first few as jpegs and the quality isn't so good, however the first one you see is .png and looks ok 














, 

ps, wheres the solaris renders these days


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> Heres a couple of renders i've done using caustic generators, unfortunitley I saved the first few as jpegs and the quality isn't so good, however the first one you see is .png and looks ok
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100225/FinalCaus4.png
> 
> ...




excellent work  my rig has been down for months and iv been using my laptop  just got my mobo back yesterday. and im working on tweaking the rig atm but ill throw something up soon


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> excellent work  my rig has been down for months and iv been using my laptop  just got my mobo back yesterday. and im working on tweaking the rig atm but ill throw something up soon



Thanks though i wouldn't say excellent 
Damn It feels like its taking forever for your pc to get up and running


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> Thanks though i wouldn't say excellent
> Damn It feels like its taking forever for your pc to get up and running



haha thanks it did though 5months without my desktop and now im starting to get back into the feel of rendering again. but its kinda like a bike. ill have one up in a sec 






i think ill stray from the natural colors i was making before and go for brighter stuff for a bit


----------



## Pickles24 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few..  I bought my first copy of 3ds Max (v2.5) in 1998. The best hardware has to be the i7 and a Quardo FX.  Hyper-threading knocks out half the render time. 

This is done with Max 2009 and Vue8 PLE, rendered in Mental Ray.





This is with Max 2009, Mental Ray


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> Here are a few..  I bought my first copy of 3ds Max (v2.5) in 1998. The best hardware has to be the i7 and a Quardo FX.  Hyper-threading knocks out half the render time.
> 
> This is done with Max 2009 and Vue8 PLE, rendered in Mental Ray.
> http://www.oxfordgraphix.com/boatd.jpg
> ...



thats pretty sweet i need to boot up max and cinema4d iv used maya but was never really that good


----------



## Pickles24 (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish I had better skills with Maya, there is a larger learning curve however..


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I wish I had better skills with Maya, there is a larger learning curve however..



indeed i made one project with it about a year ago..it was probably one of the most difficult renders iv ever done and it didnt even come out that good


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 26, 2010)

Awsum stuff guys!! good to see a few new renders, i thought everyone had gone gone off to work for weta workshop and signed interlectual property rights over to them there for rendering them unable to post there work on TPU, Phew thankfully that hasn't happend!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> Awsum stuff guys!! good to see a few new renders, i thought everyone had gone gone off to work for weta workshop and signed interlectual property rights over to them there for rendering them unable to post there work on TPU, Phew thankfully that hasn't happend!!



hahahaah nope not me 













cube one isnt so good i need to adjust reflection and refraction for the shape. the sphere one i need to work on body more but i dont think its too bad for 5 months outta the job


----------



## Pickles24 (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't post work renders by law. But my own is cool.  I use to work for a US patent office and we took theoretical ideas and made renders for manufacture.  Saves money on creating prototypes.  The patent office is cool for getting experience in 3d, there is no template or reference for new ideas.  It's actually like 5 or more disciplines.  Modeling, mapping/texturing, lighting, rendering, animation and post production.. 

Have ya'll ever played around with zbrush or mudbox?





Older render playing with hair/fur..


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I can't post work renders by law. But my own is cool.  I use to work for a US patent office and we took theoretical ideas and made renders for manufacture.  Saves money on creating prototypes.  The patent office is cool for getting experience in 3d, there is no template or reference for new ideas.  It's actually like 5 or more disciplines.  Modeling, mapping/texturing, lighting, rendering, animation and post production..
> 
> Have ya'll ever played around with zbrush or mudbox?
> http://www.oxfordgraphix.com/stats.jpg
> ...



never played with zbrush or mudbox i really want to try XSI though are z and mud worth getting into?


----------



## Pickles24 (Feb 26, 2010)

If you have a tablet..(I have a cheap one)..  It's like being a child again. Sculpting digital clay. I still use the older zbrush 2.5..  It's great. You can take a simple model, unwrap the uv's and send it to zbrush and get into extreme detail.  Export back into Max with normal/displacement maps and you have an unreal 2 million poly-count detailed model that doesn't crash your system.  That's how all games are made today.

XSI is the bomb, especially on LinX.  It's so fast.. I am so slow on it though.. Just like Maya..  I take forever to do something so simple.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> If you have a tablet..(I have a cheap one)..  It's like being a child again. Sculpting digital clay. I still use the older zbrush 2.5..  It's great. You can take a simple model, unwrap the uv's and send it to zbrush and get into extreme detail.  Export back into Max with normal/displacement maps and you have an unreal 2 million poly-count detailed model that doesn't crash your system.  That's how all games are made today.
> 
> XSI is the bomb, especially on LinX.  It's so fast.. I am so slow on it though.. Just like Maya..  I take forever to do something so simple.



sweet i have a tablet around here someware ill have to check those out thanks man


----------



## Pickles24 (Feb 26, 2010)

One more on that one..  You really have to try e-on Vue 8.  You can demo the PLE here..

http://www.e-onsoftware.com/

Cool tutorials here..

http://www.geekatplay.com/tutorials.php


Hours and hours of fun..


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> One more on that one..  You really have to try e-on Vue 8.  You can demo the PLE here..
> 
> http://www.e-onsoftware.com/
> 
> ...



ooo ya i completely forgot about vue thanks man


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been working on a project over the last couple of days, Its for the Gigabyte compatition where you have to come up with sum USB 3 thing, anyway this is what i've comeup with and rendered, If you like it and would like to take 5min to vote for me and help me win a new Gigabyte Mobo on the compatition website that would be AWSUM!!!!!
You can vote here- http://usb3.gigabyte.com.tw/event/?from=eDM_20100316_USB3Onboard_EN
All you need to do is click Enter then Vote now and eather search for my name "Troy Yarrall" or browse through and find these pics and vote.

Anyway this is what i come up with...


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 19, 2010)

Maya 2011 looks sick.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Test 12 Pose attempt 33 female mesh for JJfarking
> 
> still working on the desktop render for him eitherway its slowly moving along altho agonizing
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/Female_Pose_test12_att33.jpg



whats that under?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2010)

that there is Autodesks Mudbox 2010 as i hate Zbrush. my work flow was

Maya 2010 for the base mesh
Maya again for UV mapping
Zbrush for posing using transpose tool
Mudbox for high res sculpting as seen above (ie screen capture from mudbox
Photoshop CS3 for texture normal map editing
Maya again for final render 
Photoshop for final touches

if interested i can post more shots Solaris of my work flow. and what im using etc

right now im blocking in how i want to do the final render aka Sky scrapper the sky itself lighting etc etc trying to block it all in still a long ways to go really


altho i may be misunderstanding your question lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> that there is Autodesks Mudbox 2010 as i hate Zbrush. my work flow was
> 
> Maya 2010 for the base mesh
> Maya again for UV mapping
> ...




id appreciate a break down. i honestly think tis fantastic to see. ill have to show you guys some bryce>studio>lighting stuff or maybe hit up lightwave


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2010)

alright um give me a few days or so im back working again but ill take some screen grabs of my work flow a couple from each app and what im doing 

aka base mesh creation in maya

uv mapping

exporting

zbrush posing

mudbox sculpting etc  ill grab 2-3 shots of each for a quick showing of how i work 

i havent used brice yet... but ive used 3dsmax lightwave maya XSI and Blender and the only one i can really get anything done in is Maya same with Mudbox i love zbrush for the posing but if mudbox had that feature id never have to use zbrush again period


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

This is where it all begins.

First off i start by importing front and side reference images. While some may prefer the X type of placement where they intersect or the box type where its close together i prefer to have space to work in after all there just a GUIDE to get it close nothing more. Artist imagination is #1 that and a base understanding of anatomy. Eitherway first thing to do is to set the project files using default names and then import your references i actually have SOME 3d references that i can import for when creating a character which is helpful and with practice you will eventually amass a nice collection of images and 3d object to help you along the way.







Here u can see i did a rough block out and i rotated the arms a bit. This is where anatomy comes into play good deformation ie animation depends on polygon placement by rotating the forearms My block out already starts to follow the base muscle groups at this stage its just adding loops and making sure each major area follows the proper muscle forms and remember LESS is more  adding loops and more polygons is easy but removing loops and excess polygons is far harder so look hard at your model and ask yourself if u really need that extra edgeloop.  A good way to go about it is using a shiloutte as if it looks good solid black then your set as most real detail comes from normal mapping. To wrap up remember just because u can subdivide and make it smoother dosent mean you should.






Here we have my finished mesh if you look closely you will see in the bottom image that my edgeloops follow all major muscles and bones also when preparing a mesh for sculpting triangles are EVIL always keep your mesh quad untill just before its added to a game or rendered, because triangles cause issues when sculpting do to how applications subdivide a mesh tri's cause pinching and thats bad eitherway u can see that my character mesh dosent even really resemble the reference images but thats the point.  the idea is to get the proportions right then worry about it looking right.






Here we have the automatic uv mapping as done by maya i recommend selecting regions and manually uv mapping the mesh as it gives a much better result especially when rendering normal maps






Here is my mesh as scene in 3rd ss above. this is my uv map manually edited so as to give 0 stretching its hard to accomplish but its worth it because stretching of textures looks nasty and the whole point is to make something look good


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

First off i start by importing the Mesh into zbrush 3 as an OBJ file. Then using the Transpose master plugin from pixologics site i use the masking tools and then switch to rotate panel it allows me to rotate anything thats not masked and by using the mask sensitivity it allows for smooth rotation as shown below











The image below is the final mesh after posing in zbrush this is what ill take into Maya for the final scene rendering but for simplicity ill take the regular T pose mesh into mudbox for sculpting and simply tweak the posed mesh with mudbox so it looks better. Its far easier to sculpt a T pose mesh do to symmetry  ill demonstrate this in my next post.






There u have it thats a rough idea of the posing step the only reason i use Zbrush at all period.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is the high res sculpting in mudbox

Starting with the head i did 6 passes heres stage 2 stage 4 and final stage 6 of the sculpting process
















and below are the stages of the body stages 1 - 6 of each detail pass are shown































and there you have it thats the high rez mesh at the end polygon counts

stage 1 is 12k quads

stage 6 is 6.8 mill

each subdivide is 4x the # of polygons

at this stage the normal map is rendered out and then taken into photoshop CS3 from there the scene is rendered in maya using mental ray ill post a few more images at a later date showing the end result


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

there that about does it except for finishing touches but otherwise thats my work flow


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> there that about does it except for finishing touches but otherwise thats my work flow



that was amazing man thanks a bunch 

I love watching peoples work flows. the end image is pretty and its fun to show it off. its also fun to view them and be like wow alot of work was put into that. What gets me totally geeked though is watching the work diffirent elements and techniques comming together etc. Imo the process itself is even more respectable and rewarding to see then the end resault. A picture may be worth 1000 words. But you dont really know what the artists was thinking or more importantly what the artist himself thinks of his work. Until you see the work itself. Grade a stuff man.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

well its not done yet once i get some more free time ill update the maya part showing the final composition and first render pass  to show how it all comes together


----------



## v12dock (Mar 31, 2010)

So who hates Autodesk products...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

v12dock said:


> So who hates Autodesk products...



I dont use them often but i dont hate them. i love 3dsmax and maya. though honestly im not to great with it i do realize its a powerful program.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

i like autodesks products hate the fact they push out unfinished stuff tho

example alias maya 7 was awesome maya 8 had rendering issues 8.5 was awesome 2008 was great 2009 had rendering issues again 2010 was stable and what 09 should have been basically its a crap shoot but rule of thumb

XSI + 3dsmax = the game dev crowd maya = movies and cgi   mudbox is autodesks stab at pixologics zbrush market share.  out of them i prefer maya once your use to the interface its easier to use and i simply cant stand 3ds max but im forced to mess with MAX because most games dont like to have there meshes edited in maya.. and even EPIC has failed to offer a 64bit extention for maya where as max does.  for me its what i was taught in college

started with Blender then moved to Maya then tried 3dsmax then started using zbrush moved to mudbox and back to maya. it all comes down to what you know and at the end of the day for the industry they dont care what u know or what you use your expected to jump in the hotseat and learn the tools of THERE trade. which makes life hell lol.

to wrap up i love autodesks products hate there shoddy Q&A


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 6, 2010)

v12dock said:


> So who hates Autodesk products...



To put it quite simpley, Autodesk products are with out a doubt the best in their field, their feild being 3D Design wether it be creating digatal prototypes for manufacturing or stunning realistic anmations, everybody see's the final product but most wouldn't even relize it, here check this out for some really good watching -

Best of th Best: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p3MhKh6oXE
Games: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnoo-4liMpE 

Who would hate them?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

if you had some of the problems are render team has had there are days you would like to level autodesk HQ tankfully there next release usually fixes it but heres some examples

saving as an ascii file you can edit it to use older maya versions binary you cannout
in maya 8 there was a rendering error when rendering an animated scene so imagine having 6 rigs running for 15 hrs only to realize that your characters arm isnt there because of the rendering bug so you have to start all over from scratch after renaming multiple scene files in ascii format so they ran on maya 7

if you save in binary first you CANNOT save as ascii that is fact its a pain in the ass

theres a multitude of other issues but those are the core problems ive encountered

but for that rendering issue imagine the Jurasic park film it too a god damn super computer it took 2-4hrs and upwards of 6 hrs per frame now imagine 24 frames = 1 second 1 second = 144hrs spent rendering granted they have render farms but you really got to look at it  if Industrial lights and magic didnt have the financial backing they did it wouldnt have ever finished almost every scene with a dinosaur is touched with 3d so if just 1 second is 144hrs spent add that up over the course of the entire movie now imagine if the render farm was set to render and do its job only for the render engine to malfunction halfway through the process. Thats why i hate SOME aspects of autodesk because they didnt really innovate Autodesk is to 3d what EA is to game devs 

Autodesk just bought everyone out and called it a day


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if you had some of the problems are render team has had there are days you would like to level autodesk HQ tankfully there next release usually fixes it but heres some examples
> 
> saving as an ascii file you can edit it to use older maya versions binary you cannout
> in maya 8 there was a rendering error when rendering an animated scene so imagine having 6 rigs running for 15 hrs only to realize that your characters arm isnt there because of the rendering bug so you have to start all over from scratch after renaming multiple scene files in ascii format so they ran on maya 7
> ...



I might be wrong but i think maya 8 was 4 realeases ago, since then there has been 2009,2010 and now 2011
I would sugest an upgrade


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

yea and Bethesda still uses 3ds Max 5.0 so whats your point? and still do some legacy work in Max4

$20k per release and since plugin structure changes no studio upgrades year to year because doing so means rewritting ALL your custom tools and scripts for the next version


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea and Bethesda still uses 3ds Max 5.0 so whats your point? and still do some legacy work in Max4
> 
> $20k per release and since plugin structure changes no studio upgrades year to year because doing so means rewritting ALL your custom tools and scripts for the next version



LOL, my point is you gonna run it problems and you won't see the full potental of your software if you use outdated/legacy software, $20 per release? any savy busness person would have the software under a Subscription contract.



I don't wanna argue, im just saying you can't judge or a product on an old release. Think of it this way, how good is microsoft windows 4 or 5 releases ago compared to todays win7?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

well think of it this way say you have scripts that auto rig your models for a particular game engines that takes a long time to code in mel script or etc ive done it were talking 100s of man hours to debug it and make sure it works now heres the thing say you have that script and 30 or 40 more that work in say maya7 or max 5 but any versions after that it dosent work. now think of it this way in terms of modeling texturing etc max 5 maya 7 or older have the SAME tools that 2010 versions have rendering has improved new tools came out but your still gonna use the same 3-4 tools period now take into account that all those plugins you have that work for say your game engine and implementation wont work at all and have to be remade it greatly impacts a developer or CGI studios abilities to cope.  Think of it this way bethesdas tools have changed so little u can import the entire morrowind game INTO oblivion period and simply use the editor to replace tags for old items to be replaced with new stuff from OB. same applies to Unreal engine etc  the constant issue of having to upgrade to new software and rewrite plugins negates its usefullness example anything i do for character design above i can do in maya 7 and its takes the same amount of time as it does to do it in maya 2010  but maya 7 offers me full support for the source engine unreal engine etc while maya 2010 does not and since i use the same tools it makes no difference because performance hasnt changed rendering method hasnt changed.  Thats my point man  not arguing just putting my point across.

i learned maya 7 maya 8 maya 8.5 and 2008 in college we switched to 4 different version in 1 year and at the end of that maya 7 still did the same job at the same speed as all the others. I dont knock autodesk there improving there software as they go but jumping to a new version makes no sense at all just for the sake of it.

another thing i can think of maya 8 8.5 2008 2009 2010 all have random crashes for me with no explanation but the same operations in maya 7 work just fine and have no issues  just something to think on newer isnt always better and since games or movies can take YEARS to complete developers and studios find it hard to eliminate the tools and items they made specifically to make there work flow easier. hell if i remember right Pixar when i was in college still used maya 4-5 when version 2008 was out and they still use the older maya software if im not mistaken altho they may have finally updated


----------



## Pickles24 (Apr 9, 2010)

Agreed, I still use a version of Maya that came out when it was owned by Alias(pre- Autodesk).  It's just about the same as 2009.  By the time the plugins come out the new yearly versions are out.  At least keep the SDK the same, like a Photoshop so plugins don't have to be recompiled.

EDIT~
After I wrote this we got our work copy of Max 2011, and every single plugin we have tried from ver.2010 works.  Someone out there is listening.    Love the new material editor.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2010)

alot of maya stuff dosent work between versions sadly... like the Unreal editor took them 5 months to update a 64bit plugin so i could export models for that game engine and that was for maya 2010 and were talking 64bit support as of about a few weeks ago. 2011 has no support period and wont for awhile so i can't make the switch yet


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2010)

played with Caribbean low bump water today. did a few requests for people. these are what they were.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 14, 2010)

nice, what'd u use to make those?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> nice, what'd u use to make those?



thnx bryce 6.1


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thnx bryce 6.1



thx


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 18, 2010)

Working on a mod for Half Life 2 for a small mod team modeling everything from scratch for a viking era realistic mod aka no guys smuggling melons in there arms so far thats 25mins of sculpting a low res mesh i made that took about 1 hour start to finish. So far at 1.5 hrs in i am making good progress.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Working on a mod for Half Life 2 for a small mod team modeling everything from scratch for a viking era realistic mod aka no guys smuggling melons in there arms so far thats 25mins of sculpting a low res mesh i made that took about 1 hour start to finish. So far at 1.5 hrs in i am making good progress.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101117/testrun sculpt1 back.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101117/testrun sculpt1.jpg



thats wicked sweet.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 18, 2010)

The base mesh that will be used in game that the above high res will be normal mapped onto


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 22, 2010)

Low poly mesh from above with the High Res normal map will be redoing the head later once i get a face texture to better liven up the details.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive Started the texturing process


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 18, 2011)

Well got a new update

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i5uXFfldW8

got the pants and boots done and normal mapped all thats left is for texture work, added in a shield and axe with basic textures yet to be normal mapped. overall not a bad start work still needs to be done tho.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 18, 2011)

nice!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks still got a long way to go sadly due to the mod team im a part of not having there shit together i have to start all over from scratch and most of it is for stupidities sake, seriously thinking of quiting the group as at this point, its becoming a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2011)

just throwing it out their bryce released the new 7.1 and even now has a personal learning edition PLE its not limited since iv been using it and their is other cool packs etc you can DL including a free copy of daz studio (lighting) give it a try bros.

here is a link to the keys. they said their on the DL page but i didnt see them but thankful,ly someone did.

http://forum.daz3d.com/viewtopic.php?t=145400&sid=bc8cb4763093457bb557575e908283e0

here is a link to the main PLE page.

http://www.daz3d.com/i/software/bryce7/download?_m=d

i reccomend getting studio and some of the free content packs.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2011)

hehe just finished downloading a bunch of free stuff from them.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> hehe just finished downloading a bunch of free stuff from them.



its pretty legit the new ple has everything my owned copy of 6.1 had i like it alot. and studio allows all sorts of stuff you can add a ludicrous amount to your scene.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 26, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> I just recently downloaded Maya 8.5 PLE(free btw). gonna give it a whirl soon.



how good is maya compared to all the other 3d softwares? is it also easier to use?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2011)

they're all good.
I find that wings3d fits me better, but it is more limited as well.
I like Maya and Lightwave.


I like it all. xD
lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2011)

I prefer Maya there all good apps but in order of my personal usage and ease of use

Maya
XSI
Lightwave
Blender
Wings 3D
everything else
3DS max last... i hate max at least the older version newest one isnt to bad.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2011)

mmmm love me some lightwave.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2011)

yea lightwave can be fun to use,... i just really really hate the old 3ds max, 5 6 7 8 etc all just pissed me off... endlessly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2011)

i dont mind 10 and 11


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2011)

yea new ones are better interface revamped far more fluid to use the older ones tho just blarg....


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea new ones are better interface revamped far more fluid to use the older ones tho just blarg....



i agree the last one i used before 2010 and 2011 was 5 and i wanted to kill it or myself.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2011)

hahaha same here its why i started using maya to begin with, as far as modeling and moving in the view ports everything was just more fluid, my first app ever Blender i started using back 2.0 or 2.1 ages ago which even back then was more user friendly then max hands down... sigh i miss the good ol days.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 27, 2011)

i personally never really liked Blender.
I started with Lightwave.
mmm Lightwave
I haven't used it in ages though.
My helicopter still isn't finished.
LOL xD


----------

